# On the Mat- Topic 3: Timing Patterns



## True2Kenpo (Jun 8, 2004)

Fellow Kenpoists,

Good morning. We have been working on the OTM series diligently and thought we would release Topic 3 alittle ahead of schedule.

Hope you enjoy!

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/files/On_the_Mat_Session_0003_Timing_Patterns_Part_1.wmv

OR

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/onthemat.html

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh

PARKER/ PLANAS LINEAGE
http://www.parkerplanaslineage.com


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jun 8, 2004)

You've put a lot into this interesting drill.  I like how you show the applications of the strikes from the techniques.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 8, 2004)

True2Kenpo said:
			
		

> Fellow Kenpoists,
> 
> Good morning. We have been working on the OTM series diligently and thought we would release Topic 3 alittle ahead of schedule.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the drill. Its very strange to watch another lineage do something so simple as a back knuckle totaly different from the way I was taught; so, once again with a few minor adjustments, I will steal your drill. :uhyeah:
Sean


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 8, 2004)

Excellent!  I really enjoyed this topic.  It is one that I am still working on and your drills are very helpful.

- Ceicei


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 8, 2004)

Very neat Drill!  I will definitely be using that one.   artyon:


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jun 9, 2004)

Fellow Kenpoists,

I would like to thank all of you very much for all the feedback!  

It is great to hear others will be using the drill.  Please let me know how it works out and what adjustments you might make to make the drill work better for you.  Keep on sharing!

Good journey.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------

